# Is TPI still in business?



## Carol C (Feb 13, 2010)

I used their website form to submit exchange requests twice, and I've heard nothing back. I guess I should try a third communique since proverbially "three's a charm"?


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, we are still in business.  When did you submit your request?  The normal  policy is that they are responded to within 24 hours.  If you have not received a response then please, contact our office directly so we can find out why you are not receiving a response.

Thank you.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 18, 2010)

TPIRep said:


> Yes, we are still in business.  When did you submit your request?  The normal  policy is that they are responded to within 24 hours.  If you have not received a response then please, contact our office directly so we can find out why you are not receiving a response.
> 
> Thank you.



It's been at least three weeks, maybe a month since I last filled in the online exchange request form. I'll call TPI tomorrow.


----------



## TPIRep (Feb 19, 2010)

Dear Carol C

I looked into your online request, which was sent to us on 1/23/10.  An email response from one our agents was sent to you on 1/26/10.  I will forward that response to you.

Thank you.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Marcie for re-sending that email. I don't know why I didn't get it, but everything worked out fine thanks to your  being here on TUG and seeing my plea. I'm looking forward to the trip TPI has booked for me. Thanks again!


----------

